# Bugs flying into mouth



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I wear a beekeeper's helmet. Gets warm, but the protection is unrivaled.


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

I was on a spirited ride last night and pushing myself hard and obviously breathing pretty heavy through the mouth. I must have swallowed at least 3 bugs (scared to know what kind). With the weather warming up it's only going to get worse. 

Is there any secret to preventing this in the future?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mmlee said:


> I was on a spirited ride last night and pushing myself hard and obviously breathing pretty heavy through the mouth. I must have swallowed at least 3 bugs (scared to know what kind). With the weather warming up it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Is there any secret to preventing this in the future?
> 
> ...


Bugs = protein

End of issue!

In all seriousness, IF you only knew the percentage of bugs and other "stuff" that the FDA says it is OK to be present in your food, you wouldn't be so worried about a few bugs getting in your mouth during a ride!


----------



## f(x) (May 7, 2012)

You can't beat a welder's mask. It covers your mouth, protects the skin from burn, protects the eyes, and reduces the sun's glare.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Swallowing them, generally not a problem. Most bugs aren't seriously toxic, and people eat them in a lot of places.

Inhaling them, on the other hand, can lead to serious distress.

And if you really want to worry yourself, think about a wasp flying in your mouth and stinging you on the back of the throat . . . 

Doesn't happen very often ;-)


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ehhh bugs are pretty safe to eat. Many cultures regularly eat bugs and insects.

My only concern would be....
If it's a fly that was just feeding off rotting road kill.... Or a cow pie.
If it's a bee or wasp.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Standard stuff, unless you can breath in through your nose and out through the mouth. I've ridden through swarms where I've had to pull my jersey collar up over my nose and mouth bandit style.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL, the joys of the warmer months.  

Tilt head down or turn head slightly to one side so that the airstream is not as direct. Only issue there is more bugs wind up in your helmet, the small ones no big deal, it is the bees and wasps that motivate quick reactions.  Each summer I see countless others frantically removing their helmets to free some insect. Usually the same stretch of field area too.  If you wear glasses outside of helmet straps, remove glasses before removing helmet.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've twice gotten stung by wasps when cycling. It's amazing to me how quickly they can sting after being impacted at speed.

The little bugs are an annoyance but that's about it.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

You made it through the initiation. You're now a biker! Wait till it gets even warmer & you start opening up your jersey during rides. Nothing like getting stung on the boobie to wake you up.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

One time some small beetle type of bug smacked me in the eye and actually got under my eyelid. Not only painful, but can't really see very well. I pretty much ran right off the edge of the road.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

I just spit them out if I can. Your other option is to just swallow them. It's not a big deal unless it's a wasp or something else that can sting you.


----------



## cssvt (Jan 18, 2012)

Circular breathing. In through nose, out through mouth. You may still inhale a few smaller bugs but it's not a direct shot so I think your chances of getting less is a bit better.

On a similar note, anyone have a link to cheap clear glasses for evening/night riding? Contact lenses + eyes + bugs don't mix well. Not looking to spend big bucks on glasses though.

Considering going to Home Depot or Lowes and getting a pair of the more sunglesses styled safety goggles that seem to be getting popular....


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

cssvt said:


> Circular breathing. In through nose, out through mouth. You may still inhale a few smaller bugs but it's not a direct shot so I think your chances of getting less is a bit better.
> 
> On a similar note, anyone have a link to cheap clear glasses for evening/night riding? Contact lenses + eyes + bugs don't mix well. Not looking to spend big bucks on glasses though.
> 
> Considering going to Home Depot or Lowes and getting a pair of the more sunglesses styled safety goggles that seem to be getting popular....


If you go the Home Depot route they sell a pair of 3M brand safety glasses that have a dark green frame. Far more "sunglass like" in fit and looks than most safety glasses. In fact, they are very comparable to some Tifosi's that I got off of Chainlove last year.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

I can attest that the Lowe's/Home Depot safety sunglasses are awesome. Got a pair last week and now they're my go-to riding glasses and general everyday sunglasses. I'm considering going back and getting clear ones for night riding, because at speed I get tear streaks without glasses.

As for the bugs, I had my first experience with them a few days ago. I just spit them out as soon as they hit me. Not that big a deal really, as long as they aren't bees. That would be terrifying. D:


----------



## me_not_you (May 22, 2010)

Just be glad that you aren't into mtn biking. There's nothing quite like getting a face full of web.

But swallowing bugs happens. Sucks but it's something to laugh at when it happens to someone else on the ride.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Breathing in and out the nose is natural and out the mouth only when exerting yourself. No need to mouth breath most of the time. It's done via Yoga and Tai Chi, it applies to everything in life. YMMV

PAX


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Just eat them. Once you get over it, you get your man card back.



Yes you're just realizing as I told you this, I stole your man card.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Elfstone said:


> Breathing in and out the nose is natural and out the mouth only when exerting yourself. No need to mouth breath most of the time. It's done via Yoga and Tai Chi, it applies to everything in life.


OK, here's a challenge for you. Do your next bike ride with your mouth closed except to take a drink. You either have a very large nasal passage or you are not working very hard if you can get all the air you need through your nose. I did some rides with a broken jaw (don't ask) that was wired shut and even sucking air between my teeth was not enough to exceed 19-20 mph on the flats.


----------



## f(x) (May 7, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> OK, here's a challenge for you. Do your next bike ride with your mouth closed except to take a drink. You either have a very large nasal passage or you are not working very hard if you can get all the air you need through your nose.


Couldn't it induce an anaerobic state?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Anaerobic*



f(x) said:


> Couldn't it induce an anaerobic state?


Yes, it certainly would, and then you would have to slow down after about a minute or so.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

me_not_you said:


> Just be glad that you aren't into mtn biking. There's nothing quite like getting a face full of web.
> 
> But swallowing bugs happens. Sucks but it's something to laugh at when it happens to someone else on the ride.


I have never realized I had a bug on me while MTB'ing, though I'm sure I've had more than a few spider's on me.



More common is finding ticks on you in the shower.


----------



## cssvt (Jan 18, 2012)

me_not_you said:


> Just be glad that you aren't into mtn biking. There's nothing quite like getting a face full of web.
> 
> But swallowing bugs happens. Sucks but it's something to laugh at when it happens to someone else on the ride.



I'm into both but tonight I got a nice small bit of web to the face while on my roadie. Ahhh, the wonders of paved MUTs. :mad2:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mmlee said:


> I was on a spirited ride last night and pushing myself hard and obviously breathing pretty heavy through the mouth. I must have swallowed at least 3 bugs (scared to know what kind). With the weather warming up it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Is there any secret to preventing this in the future?
> 
> ...


Right now there's some fly posting on "RoadBugReview.com" about a--hole cyclists riding around with their mouths open...


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Right now there's some fly posting on "RoadBugReview.com" about a--hole cyclists riding around with their mouths open...


yeah and wondering if his buddy is ever coming back home...:yikes:


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

iheartbenben said:


> Just eat them. Once you get over it, you get your man card back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you're just realizing as I told you this, I stole your man card.



Well I got it back... cause I ate at least 2 more tonight.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

gamara said:


> You made it through the initiation. You're now a biker! Wait till it gets even warmer & you start opening up your jersey during rides. Nothing like getting stung on the boobie to wake you up.


Well the problem with the eating the bug initiation is that it never ends.....had couple more tonight :cryin: ........ it was another warm night and i rode back with the jersey opened up and luckily no second initiation of getting stung in the boobie


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

During a 40 mile ride mid way through I've felt some sharp pain around the stomach area. I didn't think to much of it because I thought it was the tag from the bib that was rubbing against my stomach. After the ride, I go home, take off the bib and found about 50 dead gnats all around the bib/around my stomach and found 1 live freaking beetle. That beetle was eating away at my flesh around the belly area and I just ignored it thinking it was the tag of the bib. Yes, there was blood.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The worst are the ones that get aspirated into your lungs when you're inhaling hard. You cough and hack but they never come back back out. What happens to them in there?


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

I've had a lot fly into my mouth and I just swallow them and wash them down with water. However, one time last year one flew into my mouth and I wasn't able to get a drink at the time and a little bit after I swallowed it I felt it crawling back up in the back of my throat. I found time to get a drink very quickly.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a common occurrence for me -- either they're adjusting their flight path to go right into my mouth, or they're going into the vents of my helmet and stinging my head. I don't think there's any real way to avoid it.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Longhair-NL said:


>


From her expression there's a tall stack of spacers above the stem.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> OK, here's a challenge for you. Do your next bike ride with your mouth closed except to take a drink. You either have a very large nasal passage or you are not working very hard if you can get all the air you need through your nose.


^this^ is dead on.

I'm nursing a hamstring strain. My "self limiting" mechanism for a couple rides was nose breathing (in) only. Any time I had to open my mouth to breath in meant I was going too hard. My watt average was down 30%. Great for keeping you from going fast... if that's your goal.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Your body has so much more area than your mouth so considering that so many are getting in that mouth of yours, I can’t imagine how many are slamming into the rest of you. 

One rammed hard into the back of my throat the other day (that’s what she said) and the force shocked me. I was able to stay on the bike (but slowed a lot) and coughed until a few seconds later, it plunked out of the back of my throat and out my mouth. It either died from the impact or was gifted with tremendous strength from my super saliva.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

There's a simple solition....


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

gamara said:


> You're now a cyclist!


Fixed it for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Stafa (Mar 24, 2012)

I have purchased a few pairs at sites like the one in my post and had decent luck. anysunglasses . com

They have clear with UV protection etc...


----------



## jiznake (Jan 24, 2012)

cssvt said:


> Circular breathing. In through nose, out through mouth. You may still inhale a few smaller bugs but it's not a direct shot so I think your chances of getting less is a bit better.
> 
> On a similar note, anyone have a link to cheap clear glasses for evening/night riding? Contact lenses + eyes + bugs don't mix well. Not looking to spend big bucks on glasses though.
> 
> Considering going to Home Depot or Lowes and getting a pair of the more sunglesses styled safety goggles that seem to be getting popular....


I order these for work all the time, they have clear and the lightly tinted blue is nice too. I think they would work great for cycling and they have an anti-fog coating.

Edit: The link doesn't apparently get you all the way to the item, you have to click "Frameless Fog-Free Wraparound Safety Glasses" for the style I prefer.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The MUT I ride quite often runs parallel to a creek for miles. The amount of bugs is insane, especially in the evening when I ride after work. I'm constantly ducking my head to get out of huge swarms of gnats. I hate getting bugs in the helmet vents worse though, never know what kind of big ass beetle or wasp is gonna get caught in there and not be happy about it. 

I always wear glasses for this reason, even if they are clear. I've had a few bigger bugs hit me with a pretty good impact and I do not want to take one to the eye.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Of course, you could always go the full face downhill helmet with visor! This weekend on our MUT, I saw a lady wearing a brim hat that included a full face tinted visor. I jokingly referred to her as "Lady Vader" to a couple other riders near me at that time.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Problem solved.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Extra protein!


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I got a bee in the mouth yesterday while going downhill at 25-30 mph. It stung my upper lip before I could manage to spit it out. This morning, from the swelling, I looked like I could pass for the Octomom's grandpa. (Photo withheld for your own good).


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Today just as I was getting up a head of steam for a stretch of 20% a large dragonfly flew into my lip, but luckily didn't get sucked in. I think that would have stopped me dead in my tracks.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Not to worry; the average American chokes down a pound or so of insect bits and pieces, every year.

Supposedly, if your diet is vegetarian, heavy-up on grains and cereals, you end up eating a little more buggage.

Are they considered meat? If so, what sorts of wine pairings are suggested; red, white, or something else?

More:

The Benefits of Eating Insects - WSJ.com


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

You are correct, Sir.


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

Disregard my posts....I'm only posting so I can start a thread...post #1


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

Post #2


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

Post #3


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

Post #4


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

Post #5...sorry and thanks.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ClemsonCJ14 said:


> Post #5...sorry and thanks.


Welcome aboard, so how many bugs did you eat on your ride today?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ClemsonCJ14 said:


> Post #5...sorry and thanks.


Way to start off being totally useless. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Way to start off being totally useless. :thumbsup:


Well at least I took a thread from the very last page that has long been forgotten, rather than using a new thread and hijacking it and getting it off topic.

Plus, the reason I joined was because I want to get into road biking and know nothing about it and the thread I was going to start was going to be to find out about what type of components compare to different MTB components since I know about stuff in the mountain biking world. So there was little hope in me being useful anyways. But thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ClemsonCJ14 said:


> Well at least I took a thread from the very last page that has long been forgotten, rather than using a new thread and hijacking it and getting it off topic.
> 
> Plus, the reason I joined was because I want to get into road biking and know nothing about it and the thread I was going to start was going to be to find out about what type of components compare to different MTB components since I know about stuff in the mountain biking world. So there was little hope in me being useful anyways. But thanks for the warm welcome


Where is your thread? You are up to 6 worthless posts now.


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Where is your thread? You are up to 6 worthless posts now.


Haven't had time yet. Plus I asked my question in my last post, so if you knew the answer and wanted to be useful yourself you could have answered.


----------



## bywtrvpmxrwv (Jun 11, 2012)

*BGfwMbEdIi tory burch outlet LDLmSxxvCHzgJyBhgu*

SOuHlvuZaHLKiUAhJGh 2012toryburchoutleteshop com]tory burch outlet CqasabTsoxcg


----------



## ClemsonCJ14 (Jun 9, 2012)

bywtrvpmxrwv said:


> SOuHlvuZaHLKiUAhJGh 2012toryburchoutleteshop com]tory burch outlet CqasabTsoxcg


Spam much?


----------



## woofles (Apr 15, 2012)

Try closing your mouth when you ride... breathing through your nose is better for you anyway


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

Most of the bugs get sucked into the wind vortex around my helmet and ultimately into the vents where they get stuck and angry...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

gumbafish said:


> Most of the bugs get sucked into the wind vortex around my helmet and ultimately into the vents where they get stuck and angry...


 I ride mostly through farm areas. There are times of the year when the swarms of bugs are so thick that it is impossible to avoid ingesting gulps of them.

Fuel for the ride!


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> I ride mostly through farm areas. There are times of the year when the swarms of bugs are so thick that it is impossible to avoid ingesting gulps of them.


That's my problem as well..... I live in the rural edge of town. Where I do most of my rides is cow pasture and farm land just filled thick with flying insects..... mmm yummy. It gets so bad at times that I now keep a surgical mask in my pocket to use when I'm full.......


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

HTFU. If they're big enough, spit em out. Otherwise, swallow them. If it's a bee or a hornet, you're screwed either way.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> HTFU. If they're big enough, spit em out. Otherwise, swallow them. If it's a bee or a hornet, you're screwed either way.


Yeah...Rule #5!!!


----------



## BubbaBeBiking (May 31, 2012)

The best advice I was given by a wise, old cyclist regarding the bug thing... "Chew ten times before you swallow."


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BubbaBeBiking said:


> The best advice I was given by a wise, old cyclist regarding the bug thing... "Chew ten times before you swallow."


OMG that is just too funny.

C'est tres drole...tres drole!!!


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Got stung inside my mouth last year. Not very fun. Face swelled fast as hell so I rode straight to the hospital. Good times.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

bwbishop said:


> Got stung inside my mouth last year. Not very fun. Face swelled fast as hell so I rode straight to the hospital. Good times.


It's good to practice the quick helmet release move for when a wasp flies into one of the vents, and doesn't fly out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

The other day I went for a ride and for about 4 miles was climbing uphill into an insane swarm of ladybugs. I was covered in them. At least they weren't cockroaches.


----------



## graeme1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard of an old lady who swallowed a fly.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

A solution:


----------



## graeme1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard of an old lady who swallowed a fly.


----------

